# CA Finish Video



## haddenhailers (Oct 15, 2013)

Made a video for my glue company, I guess that makes me a paid spokesperson! But I just thought this may help some people with their CA finishes. It's not the only way to do it, its just the way I do it.

Sorry for all the bandages and the thick southern accent, both come naturally! Lol

Andrew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L4-xoDINg4


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 15, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Fantastic video!
> 
> And legit beard bro! :allhail:
> 
> ...



Thank you sir, the beard is my baby!

As far as the NCF on gluing holes in cracks, its not as aggressive of an accelerator as most, that's why it works well for the finish. From what I've noticed, NCF will harden the top and leave the lower glue, in the holes, wet. This is good and bad. Good because when you do get it to set up, you won't have that white color to the hole, and get some neat depth. Bad because you have to let it sit for a while before you can turn it. I'd recommend trying to fill with a thin CA if at all possible. This will cut down on your wait time. I know some holes need medium CA, and in that case you're probably going to have to just wait.

That's just what I've seen sir.

Thanks for checking the video out!

Andrew


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting, I'm very interested in how other folks apply CA, still trying to figure it out myself, you make it look pretty simple. Do you use thin or medium CA?


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 15, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks for posting, I'm very interested in how other folks apply CA, still trying to figure it out myself, you make it look pretty simple. Do you use thin or medium CA?



No problem Barry! I use thin CA. You have to make sure you wipe quickly or you end up wearing it on the tip of your finger. If you fold the paper towel as many times as I do you'll run less of a risk, or so I've found.

Andrew


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 15, 2013)

Great video! Going to have to try that sometime.


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 15, 2013)

Greg let me know if I can help! And anybody else who has questions. I'm not perfect at it but I might be able to help!

Andrew


----------

